# Under Couch Storage



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

In our 279rb our couch has a plastic tub that slides out for storage. The problem is there is nothing tieing it or locking it in place for travel and it slides out all the time. I don't really want to put anything on the front to lock it in as it will look tacky/cheap if you can see it easily. Has anyone come up with a simple mod for this? thanks


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

a couple of the real strong round magnets attached to the drawer that will "stick" to the couch frame. That's what I did when I built the drawer under our couch before Keystone supplied the couch as a std feature.


----------

